# Outdoor Picnic Set????



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

I read that you get the Outdoor Picnic Set DIY recipe from Isabelle during the morning announcements today (april 1) and I didn't. Did I find incorrect information? How do i get it?

someone moved into my island today, perhaps that prevented the announcement?


----------



## EpicMeli (Apr 1, 2020)

I can confirm she gave me mine this morning.

Did it go straight to your diy recipes? Or can you see the recipe in your inventory?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 1, 2020)

The problem is if she has another announcment that day you will not get the DIY. Had the same problem... I have to go a day back and than back to the right time. After that I got it!


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> The problem is if she has another announcment that day you will not get the DIY. Had the same problem... I have to go a day back and than for sadly to get it...



that's so weird and annoying......

looks like im TTing back a day and forward one. I hate that lol


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 1, 2020)

Is it possible to get it by just waiting until tomorrow? I have turnips so I'd rather not TT back in time...


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 1, 2020)

How do you even TT in new horizons? 

I have a villager moving in so I may need to go back and forth a day, which I don't want to do, but I want the diy


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 1, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Is it possible to get it by just waiting until tomorrow? I have turnips so I'd rather not TT back in time...



Hopefully you can get it tomorrow then!


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Is it possible to get it by just waiting until tomorrow? I have turnips so I'd rather not TT back in time...



My friends in the same boat!! I hope so. Itd be super silly if the recipe was only on april 1st no matter what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spooky. said:


> How do you even TT in new horizons?
> 
> I have a villager moving in so I may need to go back and forth a day, which I don't want to do, but I want the diy



You do it by changing your systems clock in your system settings. Hopefully the recipe dialogue comes in tomorrows announcements but im impatient and wanted it now lol


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 1, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> How do you even TT in new horizons?
> 
> I have a villager moving in so I may need to go back and forth a day, which I don't want to do, but I want the diy



You TT by changing your Switch's date from the system settings.


----------



## Fiain (Apr 1, 2020)

Can anyone confirm if we didn't get the recipe today, if she'll give it to us tomorrow or day after?

I ask because I had Fang move in today, and Beau tomorrow but I really want the recipe.. :/


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone. 

I really hope it's not locked to April 1st, I'm still hesitant because I didn't want to TT in my game for a very long time, even if it was just a day back and one forward.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 1, 2020)

it better not be locked to april 1st i'll be so pissed. i haven't tt'd so far.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 1, 2020)

If it is, I suppose we could buy it off of someone else but I'd much rather have it for myself. 

But I feel like since sakura season happens every year in animal crossing, we might be able to get the items next year that we miss this year? I'm not sure.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Hoping someone can confirm its not locked to april 1st. Itd be a terrible oversight for it to be 1. Locked to april 1st and 2. Able to be overridden by as basic and frequent of a game event as a villager moving in


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 1, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> Hoping someone can confirm its not locked to april 1st. Itd be a terrible oversight for it to be 1. Locked to april 1st and 2. Able to be overridden by as basic and frequent of a game event as a villager moving in



Yeah, that would be a terrible oversight. I don't know if it's only because maybe NPCs are locked to 1-2 things they can announce and maybe a move-in takes priority? (though I'm not even happy about Shep moving in so if I miss out because I was forced to take him I'm gonna be mad). 

But it feels unfair to miss out on it - especially because a LOT of people are having move-ins today


----------



## Fiain (Apr 1, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> Hoping someone can confirm its not locked to april 1st. Itd be a terrible oversight for it to be 1. Locked to april 1st and 2. Able to be overridden by as basic and frequent of a game event as a villager moving in



Right. It being locked even to April 1st *and* 2nd would still lock me out of getting the recipe until next year, since I've villagers moving in both days after I went plot and mystery island happy for a few days.

And I really don't want to TT at all in this game, it kinda ruins things for me...


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 1, 2020)

TTing won't ruin turnips as long as you have them on you. At least it didn't before April 1st Update.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m also feeling torn over this. I had a move in today and will still be having move ins tomorrow and the day after that precisely because I don’t TT and that’s the actual schedule if you play normally. Hence, most people who don’t TT probably didn’t receive that recipe because we’re all still in the process of moving in villagers. It’s not fair if they don’t give us the recipe because it’s like punishing us for playing normally and not messing with the time.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> TTing won't ruin turnips as long as you have them on you. At least it didn't before April 1st Update.



TTing backwards does ruin turnips though


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 1, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I’m also feeling torn over this. I had a move in today and will still be having move ins tomorrow and the day after that precisely because I don’t TT and that’s the actual schedule if you play normally. Hence, most people who don’t TT probably didn’t receive that recipe because we’re all still in the process of moving in villagers. It’s not fair if they don’t give us the recipe because it’s like punishing us for playing normally and not messing with the time.



Yeah. I have my camper moving in today, and I think a lot of people who aren't doing TT like me have their camper coming today. I think if we can't receive the DIY because of this, maybe nintendo will listen if many of us complain


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Fingers crossed things turn out and are confirmed to be ok for everyone within the next few days. i shouldve TTed to tomorrow just to test it for everyone

Just sit tight for now and make sure to catch plenty of petals <3


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 1, 2020)

Nah, don't feel bad for not TTing forward & instead going the safe route. If nothing else, like other users have said, it'll probably be available again next year.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 1, 2020)

I didn't get mine from isabelle. I got mine from popping a balloon.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 1, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> The problem is if she has another announcment that day you will not get the DIY. Had the same problem... I have to go a day back and than back to the right time. After that I got it!



Thank you for this! I had a villager move in today so I didn't get the recipe. I time traveled backwards one day then forward to today again and she gave me the recipe!
I was worried about missing it so I'm very relieved. I hope those who don't want to time travel can get theirs tomorrow.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

she gave me mine this morning ;u;


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I didn't get mine from isabelle. I got mine from popping a balloon.



oooooo this is interesting! perhaps if you dont get it from isabelle you'll 100% get it in a balloon or bottle

- - - Post Merge - - -

another note. my sister upgraded the town hall today and also didn't get the announcement. we'll see if she finds the recipe in a bottle or ballon


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 1, 2020)

If anyone has any issues with it, I have the recipe so am more than happy to make it for anyone if they bring they petals! Or if people want to drop anything off whilst they TT, I'm happy for people to do that- just shoot me a DM and we'll work something out  
I'd hate for people to miss out because of it being day-locked or something silly like that.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 1, 2020)

I tt'd forward a day and opened the game (cause I dont know if you need to open the game or not for the tt'ing to register if you plan on tt'ing back again) and forgot I had the one event you get when you get the 3 star rating oops jfsfhsfjs so I guess I'm gonna be doing this for a bit

But yeah it's very annoying that it seems like the item announcement gets overwritten by another announcement. It's nice that it seems you can get it by other means, but I'm the kind of person that hates missing things and I just want to go ahead and get it so that I dont have to deal with finding it later ;o;


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

thoraofasgard said:


> If anyone has any issues with it, I have the recipe so am more than happy to make it for anyone if they bring they petals! Or if people want to drop anything off whilst they TT, I'm happy for people to do that- just shoot me a DM and we'll work something out
> I'd hate for people to miss out because of it being day-locked or something silly like that.



you're so kind <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Larimar said:


> I tt'd forward a day and opened the game (cause I dont know if you need to open the game or not for the tt'ing to register if you plan on tt'ing back again) and forgot I had the one event you get when you get the 3 star rating oops jfsfhsfjs so I guess I'm gonna be doing this for a bit
> 
> But yeah it's very annoying that it seems like the item announcement gets overwritten by another announcement. It's nice that it seems you can get it by other means, but I'm the kind of person that hates missing things and I just want to go ahead and get it so that I dont have to deal with finding it later ;o;



oooo if you tt ahead past april 1 to try to get it on a following day from an announcement let us know how it goes

but yeah i was the same way. i also have terrible rng luck in this game so i just wanted to ensure that i was getting it


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 1, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> Yeah. I have my camper moving in today, and I think a lot of people who aren't doing TT like me have their camper coming today. I think if we can't receive the DIY because of this, maybe nintendo will listen if many of us complain



Yes and no.  A large number of people will need to complain before Nintendo acts.  But even then, they might not care about something like a missed DIY recipe.  If Isabelle not giving it to you because of multiple announcements isn't a glitch, but rather intentional they won't act at all.

They'll only listen to many complaints for glitches from my experience.  Not to mention, to get what we want we would need to organize a boycott.  Make the game stop selling until Nintendo listens.  I've been around long enough to know that's how this company works.

As much as we love them and the products they put out, they are 100% a company that takes pride in anti-consumer business practices.  It sucks, but all we can do is hope that this is a glitch and that enough people will miss out on it for them to fix it.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 1, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> oooo if you tt ahead past april 1 to try to get it on a following day from an announcement let us know how it goes
> 
> but yeah i was the same way. i also have terrible rng luck in this game so i just wanted to ensure that i was getting it



Unfortunately due to the event that's happening in my game on the 2nd I got a different announcement, so I cant confirm that for yall, sorry ;; I dont plan on tt'ing any farther so I wont be able to find it out either. Hopefully someone else can help confirm!


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Also an update, my sister upgraded the town hall, got the upgraded town hall event instead of the announcement. 

Of the first bottle and the nonrainbow balloon she popped, she didn't get the picnic set. So it doesnt seem like it's put into either the first bottle or first balloon as a guaranteed thing if you dont get the announcement, seems random instead. She didnt even get sakura items. A mum cushion and a rattan furniture item.


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 1, 2020)

i didn't get mine because my first camper came, and he's moving in tomorrow so ig I won't get it then too? but I got like two cherry sakura recipes from balloons, so if you don't get it it'll probably show up in one of them!


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm in the same boat as everyone with a villager moving in.  Actually I've had some sort of announcement (villager, building, etc) every day since starting the game....

I wasn't going to time travel ever by I really want this recipe.  So I probably will, unless someone has insight on if you can get it on a later day.

I have a question though - I read that time travelling backwards kills saplings... I have some fruit trees in their second/third day of growing. Will these die if I go back a day? Should I time travel forward enough to grow out these trees? 

I was really looking forward to this recipe pretty much since starting the game.


----------



## kjetta (Apr 1, 2020)

Isabelle didn't give me the recipe either (presumably because there were other announcements this morning for me too), however I did find the recipe pretty much straight away (either in a bottle or balloon, I can't quite remember). If you don't want to time travel, then don't. You will be able to get the recipe in other ways.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 1, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I'm in the same boat as everyone with a villager moving in.  Actually I've had some sort of announcement (villager, building, etc) every day since starting the game....
> 
> I wasn't going to time travel ever by I really want this recipe.  So I probably will, unless someone has insight on if you can get it on a later day.
> 
> ...



Time traveling backwards only kills turnips, I time travelled backwards and none of my other flowers, trees or other plants were affected :O


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 1, 2020)

kjetta said:


> Isabelle didn't give me the recipe either (presumably because there were other announcements this morning for me too), however I did find the recipe pretty much straight away (either in a bottle or balloon, I can't quite remember). If you don't want to time travel, then don't. You will be able to get the recipe in other ways.



Sigh... I might hold out a little while then. I'll think about it.
I hope regular balloons show up just as frequently as before. I keep finding egg ones. >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Larimar said:


> Time traveling backwards only kills turnips, I time travelled backwards and none of my other flowers, trees or other plants were affected :O



Ah, thank you so much!


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 1, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> Sigh... I might hold out a little while then. I'll think about it.
> I hope regular balloons show up just as frequently as before. I keep finding egg ones. >_<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeah i've only found egg ones as well, but i was only able to play for about 2 hours this morning. so i'm hoping more varied balloons show up soon!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2020)

Can someone without anticipated announcement incoming tomorrow please TT and tell me if Isabelle will give it on the 2nd.

I’m pretty sure Tomorrow I’m going to hit 3 stars and I can’t move in my eighth villager until I get this recipe.

This is such a dumb glitch. I don’t want to TT backwards but I might have too...


----------



## niko2 (Apr 1, 2020)

I finally found a sakura recipe from a balloon even without getting the first recipe from Isabelle this morning.


----------



## tacoinvader (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh, man. I’m mildly concerned about this. I really want it but due to getting the game late, I only just finished the Residential Services building today. I don’t like to TT around a lot but I might have to back up to the 31st and then skip over to the 1st to grab it, as just going back a day won’t give you any announcements upon startup (found this out earlier when I was trying to keep my day consistent).

An FYI, I’m on the 2nd because I didn’t want to jack with the ABD interest system, but maybe I’ll have to. :^)


----------



## cheezu (Apr 1, 2020)

I didn't get it either. 
I don't want to mess with TT'ing so, hopefully, I'll be able to trade with someone.


----------



## Rhyrem (Apr 1, 2020)

I just got the DIY recipe from a random balloon, so I guess we can still get it if Isabelle doesn't give it to us due to random events taking place instead.


----------



## Fiain (Apr 1, 2020)

Rhyrem said:


> I just got the DIY recipe from a random balloon, so I guess we can still get it if Isabelle doesn't give it to us due to random events taking place instead.



All I'm really finding are the egg balloons though... kinda wish I could say, ok! Enough of those for today, just give me normal balloons! I've only gotten the wand recipe (which was... the last thing I wanted of the recipes) and nothinge lse.


----------



## Pecora (Apr 1, 2020)

You all can come down... A friend of mine time traveled and had several announcements till april 5th. So Isabelle gave him the recipe on the 6th. 

I got it today and still got an additional one from a ballon.

So in short... you will all get it eventually!


----------



## neonwaste (Apr 1, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I tt'd forward a day and opened the game (cause I dont know if you need to open the game or not for the tt'ing to register if you plan on tt'ing back again) and forgot I had the one event you get when you get the 3 star rating oops jfsfhsfjs so I guess I'm gonna be doing this for a bit
> 
> But yeah it's very annoying that it seems like the item announcement gets overwritten by another announcement. It's nice that it seems you can get it by other means, but I'm the kind of person that hates missing things and I just want to go ahead and get it so that I dont have to deal with finding it later ;o;



I have that event too tomorrow and a villager moving in so I won't be finding out about it for a while and may consider time travelling too now. I created this account just to find out what is up with this glitch since the sakura sets are one of my favourite in the series. I've spent 4 hours and could only find one sakura DIY balloon and it's not the picnic set ;_;


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pecora said:


> You all can come down... A friend of mine time traveled and had several announcements till april 5th. So Isabelle gave him the recipe on the 6th.
> 
> I got it today and still got an additional one from a ballon.
> 
> So in short... you will all get it eventually!



I am at ease now! Thank you! But so far, I haven't found any sakura DIY, only bunny ones, and I played all day.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 1, 2020)

That's a terrible design choice, I don't think it's impossible to have another announcement each day during the event.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 1, 2020)

Pecora said:


> You all can come down... A friend of mine time traveled and had several announcements till april 5th. So Isabelle gave him the recipe on the 6th.
> 
> I got it today and still got an additional one from a ballon.
> 
> So in short... you will all get it eventually!



thank you for sharing! that's reassuring to hear


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 1, 2020)

Pecora said:


> You all can come down... A friend of mine time traveled and had several announcements till april 5th. So Isabelle gave him the recipe on the 6th.
> 
> I got it today and still got an additional one from a ballon.
> 
> So in short... you will all get it eventually!



Oh good I don't like TTing and really wanted this. I'm happy I'll get it from Isabelle or a balloon regardless


----------



## Fiain (Apr 1, 2020)

Pecora said:


> You all can come down... A friend of mine time traveled and had several announcements till april 5th. So Isabelle gave him the recipe on the 6th.
> 
> I got it today and still got an additional one from a ballon.
> 
> So in short... you will all get it eventually!



Thank you so much for passing the information along. We are really grateful!


----------

